# BURGEN BREAD STOMACH UPSET



## Diadav99 (Apr 27, 2016)

Both burgen bread and lidl protein rolls work as bread substitutes for me from point of view of less impact on blood sugar levels but I'm finding regular consumption upsets my stomach to the extent they go straight through me. Anyone else struggle with these ?


----------



## Robin (Apr 27, 2016)

Burgen doesn't seem to have much effect, but I never have more than one slice a day. I did find after half a Lidl protein roll and some mixed seeds on my porridge in the same day, I was a little bit, er more 'regular' than usual! I expect it's the flax seed.


----------



## grovesy (Apr 27, 2016)

Not had burgen bread but found seed breads used aggravate my irritable bowel.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Apr 27, 2016)

Dai - it's the flax seeds in the Lidl rolls that will do it every time. 

Flax is 98% fibre 

I cannot eat them daily!


----------



## Riri (May 4, 2016)

I notice Burgen 'binges' tend to bloat me out and make me constipated. When I say binge I mean having 2 slices toasted for breccy and 2 slices at lunch - just to use up a small loaf whilst it's fresh. I'm on that regime now and my tum is uncomfortable. I suffer with bouts of IBS so I think it is the amount of Burgen I'm eating at the mo. Certainly has the opposite affect to you Diadav


----------



## Val999 (May 9, 2016)

I've had no problems with Burgen bread but usually only have 2 slices a day for my lunch


----------

